# 2015 Spotty lambs (and some less spotty lambs)



## Roving Jacobs (May 28, 2015)

Norseofcourse reminded me that I haven't been on for a while and I thought I should come back and share this year's lambs now that I'm finally done shearing. Ended up with 15 lambs and 2 goat kids out of 9 ewes and 2 does. 

Jacobs:

2 horned ewe lamb triplet out of my favorite 10 year old ewe. I really like the delicate look of this lamb.








4 horned ewe lamb triplet. Love the kneepatches, if she didn't have a slipped eyepatch she'd be perfect




4 horned ram lamb triplet. Again with the slipped eyepatch but he looks just like his big brother Twofer so I might grow him out before deciding what to do with him.




(This is big brother Twofer)




Twin 4 horned ram lambs, I'm probably going to grow them out over the winter too because I'm hoping one of them will replace their daddy.








Ram and ewe twins. Ram has 2 horns, ewe has 4, both will probably be for sale or invited to Easter dinner next year.








Single 4 horned ewe. She was born 4 days early when her twin died of a genetic condition and was expelled. Her mom is excellent though and now she's just as big and healthy as any of the rest of them. 




This is getting long so I'll do another post with my other breeds.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 28, 2015)

The cormos almost all had giant single ram lambs (except one who had giant twin ram lambs) and I had to call the vet out for a stuck lamb for the first time ever. He was wedged in there so hard and for so long that we thought he was dead so just yanked him any way we could. He survived but had a badly broken jaw. We considered just putting him down but the vet said if anyone could keep him alive it was me so I decided to give it a try. I tube fed him for a couple days while his face was too swollen to nurse but he healed up really well, started nursing as soon as he was able and is now doing just great. He's such a sweetie too.








The twins were the result of an accidental mother/son breeding and both have overbites but I'm hoping to sell them as fiber wethers. Cormos are very popular with handspinners and they are really friendly, gentle sheep so I think someone will want them. One has horns though so he might have to go to freezer camp.








Both of my black cormo crosses had black and white ram lambs. One is sort of a dweeb and will be castrated but the other is just lovely and I'll be growing him out as a ram prospect. I bet you can tell which is which 












The one romeldale I bred had twins. A badgerfaced CVM girl (my first colored girl!) and a white ram. I'm going to be breeding the ram back to his grandma in the hopes of pulling out whatever recessive color gene he has because he has a ton of dark markings peeking through the white but after that he'll probably be sold as meat because no one wants color carrying white romeldale rams. He's really friendly and sweet though so I don't think I can eat him myself.








The goats both had doelings. I haven't had a buck born here in 2 years and have never bred a buck myself. It's crazy! I had some people asking for wethers but they are out of luck. These were sired by my new-ish fading red buck from commercial white lines.

This one is a "silvery brown" out of a brown doe.




This one is a red out of a red doe.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful babies you have here!!! Love the photos!


----------



## bonbean01 (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful babies and thank you for the photos!!!!  Also have to add...the Dweeb is really cute


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 28, 2015)

He'll make a very cute wether  

This is his (and the rest of the cormos') daddy, Bialy. He and my CVM ram really got into it after shearing and that's how he hurt his shoulder.




The CVM, Goliath, just ended up with a weirdly swollen chest for a while.




The other 2 rams and Twofer just watched until I made them cut it out. Can you tell I like rams? I have 4 of them even after I lost one jacob ram and put the other in the freezer. I don't even want to breed this cormo cross but I love his fleece and his balls aren't a problem so I haven't had him castrated yet.


----------



## mikiz (May 29, 2015)

Spotty lambies!!! They're so adorable RJ! Haha that last cormo cross ram looks like he's wearing fluffy leggings


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 29, 2015)

He was such a butt about me doing his legs and he was the last one I did that day so I just left him with fluffy boots. The finewools are great for spinning, not so nice for shearing. The jacobs are so nice to shear and look so clean and slick afterwards, I just love it.


----------

